# Oh no! Kissing gourami troubles



## Pearl (Jun 18, 2007)

Today I bought a pink kissing gourami and when i put it in my fishtank I turned the light on to see him better and his head seems to be "bruised" looking. Between his eyes and a little above, is a brownish color. Do you think he was bullied by other tank mates at the pet store? Please help asap. I do not want to bring him back to the store because he is very happy and has settled quite nicely.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Pearl.:wave:

What size is your tank? What are your water parameters? Any pictures? Kissing gouramis will grow to a max size of 12 inches or more. Any tank than a 55 gallons will easily be outgrowed.


----------



## mHeinitz57 (Jun 9, 2007)

its possible it was a bruise. Give him time to settle in and keep a close eye on his behavior and the physical appearance. Its possible that it will go away.


----------

